# L4.1 not opening PSD from cs6



## sracer357 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

I worked on some photos on PS CS6 and saved my files as a psds. However, when I try to open the files  in L4.1 I get an error message"Lightroom has encounter problems reading this photo" and will not display them. Anyone having any issues. I've been using cs6 and L4 for a few weeks with no issues, this is a first.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 18, 2012)

Lightroom does not work with files with Layers so if the files has layers I understand you have to save with max capability. (I am not a PS CS user so someone else could explain what you need to do in Photoshop).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Denis de Gannes said:


> I am not a PS CS user so someone else could explain what you need to do in Photoshop.



You’ll find Photoshop’s Preferences under the Edit menu (Windows) / Photoshop menu (Mac), and in the File Handling > File Compatibility section, there’s an option to ‘Maximize Compatibility’ with other programs by embedding a composite preview in the file. The preference only applies to PSD and PSB format files, as other formats such as TIFF embed the composite by default.

Also, if that's set to 'Ask', then you'll be asked when you save a file with layers.


----------

